# Foros Novedades Galería de Fotos y Videos  Revolutional software XRumer 16.0 + XEvil breaking ANY hard captcha

## MariaMom1

Perfect update of captcha recognition software "XRumer 16.0 + XEvil":  Captchas solving of Google ReCaptcha, Facebook, BitFinex, Bing, Hotmail, SolveMedia, Yandex, and more than 8400 another types of captchas, with highest precision (80..100%) and highest speed (100 img per second). You can use XEvil 4.0 with any most popular SEO/SMM software: iMacros, XRumer, GSA SER, ZennoPoster, Srapebox, Senuke, A-Parser and more than 100 of other programms.  Need more info? You can find a lot of impessive videos about XEvil in YouTube.  FREE DEMO AVAILABLE!  See you later  :Wink: Temas similares: New software XRumer 16.0 + XEvil 4.0 break ANY Captcha Revolutional software XEvil 4.0 breaking ReCaptcha-2 and ReCaptcha-3 Revolutional software XEvil 4.0 can break ANY Captcha Revolutional software XRumer 16.0 + XEvil 4.0 recognize more than 8400 type of CAPTCHAs Revolutional software XRumer 16.0 + XEvil 4.0 solving BitFinex Captcha

----------


## tonyb

Excelente software muy completo en algunas ocasiones lo he utilizado, ya que vi videos sobre este en facebook https://es.savefrom.net/9-how-to-dow...ook-video.html sin duda lo recomiendo

----------

